# clicking noise on hard break or hard (slow) turn



## pmf123 (Jul 12, 2004)

I have a problem that recently started with my 350Z touring roadster.

Its new, less than 6000 miles.

Whenever I turn all the way to the left or right, for instance pulling into a parking spot, there is a clicking noise and you can feel it on the peddle, as if something is shifting or loose in the front end or the steering column. If the car was front wheel drive, you would swear it was a CV joint problem, but there aren't any CV joints on the front of a rear-wheel drive car.

You can also feel it if you break hard, there is a click which you can feel in the break.

The dealership spent most of yesterday tightening every bolt on the front end, and made no difference. Now they are ordering struts..

I anyone has had a similar problem, it'd love to here from you

thanks

Paul

[email protected]


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Early model 350Zs supposedly had problems with the wheel bearings loosening up. The 350Z in SCCs Ultimate Streetcar Challenge had this problem , it also adversely affects handling. Tell your dealership to check the wheel bearings if they haven't already.
Otherwise , could be the rack shifting around , or ball joints. I doubt it would be the struts unless the internal tolerances were completely shot........


----------



## pmf123 (Jul 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Early model 350Zs supposedly had problems with the wheel bearings loosening up. The 350Z in SCCs Ultimate Streetcar Challenge had this problem , it also adversely affects handling. Tell your dealership to check the wheel bearings if they haven't already.
> Otherwise , could be the rack shifting around , or ball joints. I doubt it would be the struts unless the internal tolerances were completely shot........


Ok, the dealer just fixed it!

It was the two front upper link bolts as mentioned in NTB03-88

Ironically this note says it only applies to 2003 and 2004 models built on or before 7/23/03. 

Obviously that is crap as my car is two months old and built THIS year!!!

Ah well, hopefully Nissan will update this NTB!!!

Thanks for everyones replies!!

Paul
[email protected]


----------

